

Soldiers told to stop handing out food - cwan
http://www.usatoday.com/NEWS/usaedition/2010-01-20-haitifood20_ST_U.htm?csp=34

======
yummyfajitas
USAID: "Hey army, stop doing our job better than we can. You are making us
look bad."

------
nfnaaron
"The food is flown by helicopter to points throughout the capital and
distributed by paratroopers of the 82nd Airborne Division. At the tent city,
set up at a golf course, more than 10,000 people displaced by the Haitian
earthquake lay under makeshift tents. Each day, hundreds of people, many young
children, line up for a meal.

Tuesday morning, the helicopters came only with water. Soldiers carried boxes
of water in the hot sun and supervised Haitian volunteers who handed the
supplies out."

Obama's "Brownie" moment.

